# Peter Mark - 20% off



## Smashbox

Peter Mark are doing a promotion at the moment, they're giving 20% off all colour & 20% off all hairdressing when combined with a colour.

Valid Sunday to Friday

Exp. March 6th 

http://www.petermark.ie/


----------



## MaryBe

They need to do much better than that for me to go back.  In fact I think I'm owed money!!!!


----------



## becky

marybm said:


> they need to do much better than that for me to go back. In fact i think i'm owed money!!!!


 

lol.

I got a nice blo dry in PM Cresent Limerick last week - €32 but nice. 

My normal place in Limerick is offering 20% for jan and feb in you produce your receipt from December so it seems to be happening a lot.


----------



## Smashbox

MaryBM said:


> They need to do much better than that for me to go back. In fact I think I'm owed money!!!!


 
Nasty! I do be quite happy with Peter Marks in Athlone, got a gift voucher for Christmas so its an ideal time for me to use it with that saving.


----------



## MaryBe

Smashbox said:


> Nasty! I do be quite happy with Peter Marks in Athlone, got a gift voucher for Christmas so its an ideal time for me to use it with that saving.


 
Exactly, Peter Marks were very nasty charging 160 euro for colour, cut and blo dry


----------



## becky

MaryBM said:


> Exactly, Peter Marks were very nasty charging 160 euro for colour, cut and blo dry


 
€160 wasn't too bad really.  I once paid €210 for colour, cut and blo dry - okay they were highlights so they cost a bit more. 

Then I had to give a tip and then I 'had' to buy the shampoo....€250 gone in a flash.


----------



## MaryBe

becky said:


> €160 wasn't too bad really. I once paid €210 for colour, cut and blo dry - okay they were highlights so they cost a bit more.
> 
> Then I had to give a tip and then I 'had' to buy the shampoo....€250 gone in a flash.


 
OMG Becky, you cannot be serious!!!  Given the average call to a hairdressers is 6 weeks that leave you paying approx 2k plus a year just on your crowning glory!!!  I prefer to go on holidays with that kind of money.


----------



## becky

MaryBM said:


> OMG Becky, you cannot be serious!!! Given the average call to a hairdressers is 6 weeks that leave you paying approx 2k plus a year just on your crowning glory!!! I prefer to go on holidays with that kind of money.


 
I don't go anywhere near every 6 weeks - it would have been more like every 10 to 12 weeks but the normal was more like €170 to €180 I'd say less if I didn't get a cut

The reason it cost so much that time was I had left it about 5 months so the roots were really showing.  

I'm now dark and paid €55 the last time (no cut) - thought it was an absoulte bargain.


----------



## MaryBe

Now your talking my kind of money.  I don't have a problem paying 55.00 but I cannot handle the huge amounts of money for hair do's.


----------



## brodiebabe

20% off?

I still can't afford Peter Marks!!!


----------



## gillarosa

Thanks for the tip.
They are a bit slow on the up-take though, I was surprised last November to receive a text from Toni and Guy offering 20% during one of their peak times, 20% was often offered by T&G during Jan / Feb but they had already lost me to the 'little old lady' hairdresser I moved my business to last year, €32 for a cut which is still expensive enough but half of what I had been paying, also I have come to enjoy being updated on the life and loves of Brat Pitt and his gang by the regulars as their appointments are quite the clinical 15 mins / 30 mins with the Stylist you receive from the chains.


----------

